# TV als 2. Monitor einrichten nicht so leicht wie erhofft...



## <Phoenix> (26. Mai 2014)

Nabend,

ich habe eben mein 10m HDMI Kabel ausgepackt und den Fernseher, ein Samsung LE40C630, an meinen PC gestöpselt.
Soweit so gut.
PC angemacht und der eigentliche Monitor, LG W2453TQ, bleibt dunkel.
Dann hab ich die Glotze angemacht und da war dann auch das Bild.
In den nVidia Treibereinstellungen ist der LG mit einem Sternchen versehen, was eigentlich bedeuten soll dass es der Primärbildschirm ist. 
Wenn ich nun mit Windowstaste+P die Einstellung "nur Computer" wähle, dann geht der LG aus, und der Samsung an.
Eigentlich möchte ich es aber genau anders rum. ABER WIE? 
Der LG geht nur dann an wenn ich über Win+P "nur Projektor" wähle.
Win+P "doppelt" hält was es verspricht und zeigt auf beiden Displays das gleiche an.
Win+P "erweitert" lässt beide Anzeigen laufen und ich kann mit der Maus beide Manuell bereisen... Allerdings wirft es mir jedes mal meine Symbole durcheinander...

Desweiteren ist auf dem TV rundherum ein klein wenig abgeschnitten.
Vom Start-Button unten links sieht man nur etwa 1/4

MFG


----------



## crusherd (26. Mai 2014)

Hi,

Wenn du am Fernseher dasvolle Bild haben willst, mal auf der Fernbedienung nach "P.Size" suchen oder unter den Einstellungen die Bildgröße auf Bildschirmanpassung oder ähnlich stellen. Das gleiche musst du bsp. für Sender mit 1080i oder 1080p machen. 
Was sagt denn die Windows-Steuerung, wenn du beide Monitore angeschlossen hast? (Rechtsklick auf Desktop -> Bildschirmauflösung)

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Luni-Tune (26. Mai 2014)

;6468001 schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren ist auf dem TV rundherum ein klein wenig abgeschnitten.
> Vom Start-Button unten links sieht man nur etwa 1/4


 
Benutzt du auch den dafür vorgesehenen HDMI-Anschluss, der mit 1(DVI) gekennzeichnet ist?
Hatte das gleiche Problem an meinem Samsung TV, bis ich die Grafikkarte an HDMI 1(DVI) angeschlossen hatte.


----------



## <Phoenix> (26. Mai 2014)

Das mit P.Size hat in der Tat den gewollten Effekt gebracht! 

Windows sagt:

Anzeige: 1. SAMSUNG
            2. W2453

Mehrere Anzeigen: Desktop nur auf 2 anzeigen.

Die anderen Parameter halte ich momentan für nicht so wichtig. Kann mich aber auch irren.

Liegt das Problem vielleicht darin dass ich das eine mit HDMI und das andere über DVI angeschlossen habe?
Erkennt der Rechner vielleicht den Fernseher früher und behandelt ihn als Anzeige 1?
Ist doch aber Blödsinn wenn der Fernseher garnicht an ist? Nichtmal Standby.


----------



## crusherd (26. Mai 2014)

Versuch mal in Windows den primären Monitor zu ändern. Vllt. hilft das. 
Normal sollte danach Windows sich merken, welcher Monitor der erste ist und welche danach kommt.
Die Anschlüsse sollten meines Wissens nach keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Luni-Tune (26. Mai 2014)

;6468338 schrieb:
			
		

> Windows sagt:
> 
> Anzeige: 1. SAMSUNG
> 2. W2453
> ...



Das kannst du in "NVIDIA Systemsteuerung/Mehrere Anzeigen einrichten" einstellen.


----------



## Goyoma (26. Mai 2014)

Luni-Tune schrieb:


> Das kannst du in "NVIDIA Systemsteuerung/Mehrere Anzeigen einrichten" einstellen.



Genau so siehts aus.


----------



## crusherd (26. Mai 2014)

Luni-Tune schrieb:


> Das kannst du in "NVIDIA Systemsteuerung/Mehrere Anzeigen einrichten" einstellen.


Der TE hat dies bereits über die NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung versucht.


			
				;6468338 schrieb:
			
		

> In den nVidia Treibereinstellungen ist der LG mit einem Sternchen versehen, was eigentlich bedeuten soll dass es der Primärbildschirm ist.


----------



## <Phoenix> (26. Mai 2014)

Das ist richtig.
Dort wird der LG auch als primäres Gerät gelistet, denn es hat dieses kleine Sternchen mit drin.
Es bleibt dennoch Gerät Nummer 2.

EDIT:
Unter Windows ist auch der LG als Hauptbildschirm geführt.
Ist aber nur Nummer 2.
Zum ändern finde ich da auf Anhieb nichts


----------



## crusherd (26. Mai 2014)

Wie bereits geschrieben, versuch es mal über Windows statt über NVIDIA. 

Edit:
Hast du schon versucht, die Monitore anders anzuordnen? Oder mittels Rechtsklick sie mal zu "identifizieren"?


----------



## <Phoenix> (26. Mai 2014)

crusherd schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben, versuch es mal über Windows statt über NVIDIA.
> 
> Edit:
> Hast du schon versucht, die Monitore anders anzuordnen? Oder mittels Rechtsklick sie mal zu "identifizieren"?


 
Anordnen ändert nur an welchem Rand die Maus den Screen verlassen kann und auf den anderen wandert.
Identifizieren lässt auf dem LG eine riesige 2 und auf dem Samsung eine gigantische 1 erscheinen.


----------



## crusherd (26. Mai 2014)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Anordnen ändert nur an welchem Rand die Maus den Screen verlassen kann und auf den anderen wandert.
> Identifizieren lässt auf dem LG eine riesige 2 und auf dem Samsung eine gigantische 1 erscheinen.



D.h also der Lg ist nicht der primäre Monitor, was er ja eigentlich sein sollte. Das ist merkwürdig, da laut Nvidia und Windows der LG der primäre Monitor sein sollte. Kannst du den LG als primär setzen?


----------



## <Phoenix> (26. Mai 2014)

Bei nVidia als Primärbildschirm eingestellt und bei Windoofs als Hauptbildschirm 

Kann aber auch frühestens morgen abend weiterfahnden, da das Bett ruft.


----------

